

How Worried Are Consumers about Privacy? - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/10/how-worried-are-consumers-about-privacy/

======
andrewcooke
i was surprised to see him list frequent flier miles with supermarket discount
cards (since i do sign up for the former, but not the latter). i think he's
largely right (ie i am inconsistent), but there is also a difference between
the two: miles allow airlines to bribe the flier when the flight is paid for
by their employer. i think that makes frequent flier miles pay significantly
more (and for significantly less information, imho).

